# Help with my Fuelleborni



## jasonchandler (Jan 26, 2015)

Please help me figure out if I have a male and female or two male Fuelleborni. I know OB males are rare but the size is confusing me quite a bit. i know males are typically much larger the the females. Thoughts please! :fish:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks like the blue one is male, and the OB is a female. OB's are very common in the aquarium trade, and in some populations in the wild. OB males can be rare in the wild though.


----------



## jasonchandler (Jan 26, 2015)

Fogelhund said:


> Looks like the blue one is male, and the OB is a female. OB's are very common in the aquarium trade, and in some populations in the wild. OB males can be rare in the wild though.


is there a difference between an OB female and a Marmalade Cat female? I just picked up two Marmalade Cats and they are distinctly different from my OB, which kind of led me to think maybe the OB is a male.


----------



## jasonchandler (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm a little worried that the Marmalade Cat females I bought from my LFS may actually be trewavasae and not fuelleborni as they were listed.... can anyone assist? :-? :-? :-?


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

With Fuelleborni, I believe females are always OB, while males can be blue or OB(Marmalade). I know with my group, the females tend to be more orange/yellow blotched, whereas the male OB's are more blueberry. Obviously, you have one male, but it's hard to see the other from the pics.

Two of my male Marmalade Cats

















Blue Male









Marmalade Cat Male, OB Female just above and behind.


----------



## jasonchandler (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks DrgRcr for the info. great looking fish by the way. The females i just bought are fairly young and not showing much color yet. the body shape is what's keeping me a little worried. The new females are much slimmer than the older fish that I got about 2 years ago. I'm new to the Fuelleborni and have very little knowledge on them other than what I've read on here.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

jasonchandler said:


> I'm a little worried that the Marmalade Cat females I bought from my LFS may actually be trewavasae and not fuelleborni as they were listed.... can anyone assist? :-? :-? :-?


Those look more like fuelleborni than trewavasae to me. The trewavasae males and females that I had (from mpanga) are even more torpedo shaped than that. Also, most of the trewavasae females that I have seen have fairly sparse "blotching" and with smaller black patches overall. For example, the female trewavasae pictured in this article is about the most heavily splotched that trewavasae get imo: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/l_trewavasae.php
Your two females are beyond this, which makes me lean toward fuelleborni.

Certainly I don't have knowledge of every collection point, but as far as what I've seen commonly for sale, this is true.


----------



## jasonchandler (Jan 26, 2015)

Kanorin said:


> jasonchandler said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a little worried that the Marmalade Cat females I bought from my LFS may actually be trewavasae and not fuelleborni as they were listed.... can anyone assist? :-? :-? :-?
> ...


Kanorin, can you tell by the video I posted if my two older Fueleborni are male and female or both male?


----------



## jasonchandler (Jan 26, 2015)

This is the best I could do for a picture. Can anyone tell if it's a male or female?


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Based on the coloring I described in my group, I'd say female. But the only real way is to vent or see them breed.


----------



## jasonchandler (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks aging for your help bud.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

jasonchandler said:


> Fogelhund said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the blue one is male, and the OB is a female. OB's are very common in the aquarium trade, and in some populations in the wild. OB males can be rare in the wild though.
> ...


The only difference is that an incorrect use of terminology. Marmalade Cat refers specifically to male OB's... It is impossible for a female to be a Marmalade Cat... obviously seller doesn't really know what they are talking about.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

DrgRcr said:


> With Fuelleborni, I believe females are always OB, while males can be blue or OB(Marmalade). I know with my group, the females tend to be more orange/yellow blotched, whereas the male OB's are more blueberry. Obviously, you have one male, but it's hard to see the other from the pics.


There are many locations where females are not OB.


----------



## jasonchandler (Jan 26, 2015)

Fogelhund, if you had to guess, what do I have in my tank right now? i know for sure I have at least 1 male. My concern is are my two older fish both male? Do I have 2 male and 2 young females? I appreciate all the help.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Fogelhund said:


> DrgRcr said:
> 
> 
> > With Fuelleborni, I believe females are always OB, while males can be blue or OB(Marmalade). I know with my group, the females tend to be more orange/yellow blotched, whereas the male OB's are more blueberry. Obviously, you have one male, but it's hard to see the other from the pics.
> ...


True. I was thinking in terms of my location, West Thumbi.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

A couple of notes - Jason, I can't say for certain, but your OB's all "look" like females, but I'm not 100% with those pictures.


----------



## jasonchandler (Jan 26, 2015)

Fogelhund said:


> A couple of notes - Jason, I can't say for certain, but your OB's all "look" like females, but I'm not 100% with those pictures.


Thanks!


----------

